# Rest Distance (center of arrow shaft) from riser for Matthews bow??



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a tuning ? for Matthews shooters. What have most of you found to be the right starting point (or end point that you arrived at) for setting your rest from the side of riser - ie- distance from side of riser to center of the arrow shaft. I know I need to bare shaft- but want a starting point.

For my set up I am shooting a Mathews Drenalin LD and am using a NAP center rest flipper and am shooting either Easton 2216 arrows fletched with feathers; and I also have Easton Axis with blazers. And I do not that the rest distance can be different with the difference in shaft diameter.

Thanks for the info


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Walk back tuning will help you with this. I shoot a mathews apex(great finger bow).I watched a couple of videos on you tube that really helped.. good luck.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Centershot on the DLD should be 5/8" to 11/16", which seems close, but you have to keep in mind how narrow this bow is. I have mine set there now, but am getting contact with my Blazers since the centershot is so close to the riser. Going to try some lower profile vanes this week to see if it will cure the problem.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

What Ack says. Blazers get real close.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up right at 12/16 (3/4) of an inch and that is giving me best flight with the 2216 alum. Arrows. With the blazers and Easton axis it is at 11/16 and is about perfect. 

I did not have to move the rest at all after it was set for both of them and the difference in the distance to shaft center between the axis and alum 2216 is only a reflection of the difference in shaft diameter. I am probably going to hunt with the 2216 arrows with feathers this yr because I got the best BH flight with that set up. I may try some feather fletching with the axis this yr after season to see if I get better BH flight that way. I have to say I really liked the arrow flight with the axis/ blazer/ fieldtip setup, but was not as happy with the flight of the BH.

Thanks again


----------

